# Is this normal behavior for Zebra Obliquidens ?



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I have started setting up a Lake Victoria tank. So recently acquired 4 2" Zebra Obliquidens and housed them in a 40 gallon breeder tank with a single 3" Kyoga Flameback.

Wow, these guys are a riot. Very active fish...did I say hyper ?

As far as I know I have 2M and 2F.

These group chases each other non stop, lip locking, chasing some more....

Is this normal behaviour ? Will they act this way when adults ?

BTW, the Kyoga right now is a spectator in all these antics.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Classic Haplochromine behavior for you! By the way, you'll quickly be reduced to only one, probably male obliquidens if you do not at least double - and preferably triple or more - the number of females.


----------

